# Quota budget da raggiungere



## sandro merlino

Hello,

*I* am working on a report and *I* have to translate in english this italian heading "Quota budget da raggiungere"
My options are:
- budget left to achieve
- quota budget to achieve
they both seem to me very colloquial 

sandro


----------



## longplay

Non sarà mica il "livello" che si deve raggiungere, rispettando il budget? Dovresti dirci qualcosa in più. Benvenuto.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,
Ti spiego meglio. La colonna del foglio di calcolo dove "Quota budget da raggiungere" e' il titolo,
mi calcola la differenza tra il budget mensile aziendale e il consolidato fino alla data odierna.
Quindi se il mio budget aziendale e' € 100.000 e il consolidato e' € 30.000
il valore Quota budget da raggiungere e' € 70.000
grazie in anticipo


----------



## longplay

"Residual (o 'difference from')  budget(ary ) target" ? Non so se si tratta di vendite o cosa, però. Ciao.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,
si hai detto bene si tratta di vendite.
Allora posso andare con
*Residual budget target
*grazie sandro


----------



## Teerex51

sandro merlino said:


> Allora posso andare con
> *Residual budget target
> *



Ciao Sandro, I'm afraid I've never heard of this. If I understand your explanation correctly, this is most likely a _[sales] target variance_ or _deviation_.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,
you are right "Residual budget target*" *it must be wrong.
What do you all think about this heading
*Residual Target to Achieve

*thank you sandro


----------



## Teerex51

Let's keep it simple. You have a _target_ (€100,000) an _actual [or possibly YTD] _(€30,000) and a _variance, _or _shortfall _(€ 70,000)_, _that needs to be achieved to meet your target. 
_
Residual target _has no meaning here. Residual means "what is left over" (of your target), but the target is set and definite.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,

I think we are very close to find a final heading.

I have spoken to a collegue of mine and he told 
me he would use "*Remain to achieve*". This does not
satisfy me completely. I would like to enter the heading the word
"*Budget*" 
What about:"*Remain Budget to achieve" *or
"*Remaining Budget to achieve"

*grazie sandro


----------



## longplay

Oso riproporre "difference from budget target" o "shortfall" di Teer.


----------



## sandro merlino

Buona sera,

Mi dispiace ma questa ultima traduzione non mi soddisfa pienamente
"shortfall" è tradotto come "ammanco" oppure "deficit". Nel mio caso è una differenza da raggiungere
mentre "difference from budget target" lo trovo un linguaggio poco tecnico

grazie sandro


----------



## longplay

Beh, se avesse un valore a fine esercizio, sarebbe proprio uno 'shortfall'. Per il momento è un "potential shortfall": dipende dai punti di vista (per questo
avevo lasciato l' alternativa). Puoi tradurre con "gap"?

PS Le differenze si superano, compensano o si colmano, secondo il caso - "tecnicamente".


----------



## Teerex51

Here's my 2 cents:


You're still trying to translate the original text literally, which won't work;
Your understanding of the meaning of _shortfall _is partial at best;
_Target shortfall _or _variance from target_ is how I'd translate it.
And, of course, a shortfall/variance calls for corrective measures, but you don't have to spell it out in the title. 

If this report of yours is intended for a corporate audience - as I suspect it is - it's obvious that the target shortfall (or the variance from target) must be made up.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,

thank you so much i like "Variance from target"

grazie sandro


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,

Come tradurreste "Variance from target"
in italiano considerando tutto quello che è
stato detto sopra 

grazie sandro


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao sandro , chiedo scusa ma temo di non capire. Nel tuo primo post cercavi una traduzione che rendesse *'quota budget da raggiungere' *e ti è stato suggerito _*'variance from target' *_e adesso vuoi tradurre quest'ultimo in _italiano _ ?


----------



## Teerex51

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao sandro , chiedo scusa ma temo di non capire. Nel tuo primo post cercavi una traduzione che rendesse *'quota budget da raggiungere' *e ti è stato suggerito _*'variance from target' *_e adesso vuoi tradurre quest'ultimo in _italiano _ ?



I'm afraid I don't get it, either. 
(I actually wonder if our friend Sandro would even recognize the best translation (IT-EN or EN-IT) if someone were to post it right now.)  

In my line of work, this is called paralysis by analysis and there's no OTC cure for it.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,

mi spiego meglio,*'variance from target' *mi piace molto e *'quota budget da raggiungere' *non mi sembra 
la traduzione esatta ovviamente non essendo madrelingua inglese.

La mia perplessità sta nel fatto che _*'variance from target' *a mio avviso può indicare sia valori negativi che positivi
cioè a fine mese avendo un budget di € 100000 se ho inassato € 70000 la varianza è € 30000 e se ho incassato 110000 la varianza è € 10000 (cioè puo indicare sia numeri positivi che negativi) mentre
_*'quota budget da raggiungere' *mi indica che _avendo un budget di € 100000 se ho inassato € 70000 la quota budget da raggiungere è € 30000 e se ho incassato 110000 la quota budget da raggiungere è stata superata di € 10000(a mio avviso può contenere solo numeri negativi)

Se mi sbaglio datemi un consiglio

grazie sandro
_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Sandro  

Di fatto, se posso, "variance" dovrebbe stare per "differenza" o "discrepanza", ma "variance from budget" non sottindente che questa "differenza" deve essere "colmata" per raggiungere la quota budget fissata.  
Prof Tee, correct me if I'm wrong  
Does "budget gap to be filled" make sense to you?


----------



## Teerex51

Sandro, la colonna dedicata alla _Variance from Target_ conterrà una cifra, no? E questa sarà preceduta da un segno - (ci sta, no?).

_Quota budget da raggiungere_ diventa un'espressione univoca (in senso negativo) se la traduci con _Target shortfall _(che a te non piace per motivi che mi sfuggono). E' evidente che, se usi questa espressione, il giorno che invece supererete il target dovrete ribattezzare la colonna...

Ancora non vedo il problema. Questi dati sono presentati a personaggi aziendali o ai boy scout? C'è davvero bisogno di dargli gli omogeneizzati o sono in grado di masticare da soli? 

Edit: Ciao Anja. _Budget gap_ mi suona come un _buco in bilancio_. Questo per me è un _target _in inglese, non un _budget_.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, ecco! Allora non va bene! Grazie, Tee  
Faccio un giretto da un'altra parte!


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,
ln realtà si tratta di Target e non di budget ma qui si usano spesso come sinonimi 
La colonna ovviamente contiene un numero con un segno avanti e la valuta
vi faccio un esempio


                   Titolo da stabilire 
   Total 2013                      Target 2013
   qt.           Net salses         qt.          Net sales
   50.          €30000.            70.          €100000
-28,57%     -70%.              -20.          -€70000

50=totale pezzi venduti dall' inizio del mese ad oggi
€30000=totale net sales dall' inizio del mese ad oggi
70=totale target pezzi
€100000=totale target net sales
-28,57%=differenza percentuale tra 50 e 70
-70%=differenza percentuale tra €30000 e €100000
-20=differenza in unità tra 50 e 70
-70000=differenza in euro tra 30000 e 100000

forse il grafico e' più' chiaro
il report che sto' cercando di fare estrapola i valori in automatico
e non si tratta di discutere il tutto con persone più o meno competenti 
ma di farlo andare bene sia per valori positivi che nenegativi 
grazie sandro


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,
scusami non è che non va bene  e' solo che la tua traduzione non si adatta al mio report
o non la capisco perché' è troppo tecnica

grazie sandro


----------



## Teerex51

Sandro, io ho provato ad aiutarti con quello che avrei fatto se la traduzione fosse stata la mia. Adesso stiamo esulando dall'ambito di un Forum di lingue e io, comunque, non ho altro da proporre.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Teerex51 said:


> Adesso stiamo esulando dall'ambito di un Forum di lingue e io, comunque, non ho altro da proporre.



Esatto..
WR non può fare da help desk su questioni economiche e di bilancio.


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,Grazie per l'impegno che ci avete messo comunque una mano me l'avete datasandro


----------



## longplay

Scusatemi, ma vorrei aggiungere che "variance" è una precisa misura statistica e che, se messa come titolo di un grafico o tabella, potrebbe essere di senso

dubbio. Non mi è molto chiaro perché non si possa dire "(%) difference from budget target (+,-)" o "actual sales - budget target (%) differential (gap) (+,-). 

Si dice correntemente "interest rate differentials" per le differenze fra tassi d'interesse (tra € e £, p.es.), anche se oggi, dopo "l'invenzione" USA/UK dei "basis

points" (anni '80-'90) si parla anche di "spread" BTP-BUND ecc. ecc.. Lo "spread" una volta era quasi solo limitato all'indicazione della differenza tra "tassi base"

e tassi effettivamente richiesti dalle banche alla clientela (tasso richiesto - EURIBOR a 6 mesi, p.es.). Non sono fuori tema: qui stiamo parlando di "differenze"

e questi sono vari modi "tecnici" per esprimerle in inglese.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, L.  

Secondo me il problema è che riferendosi alla differenza si dovrebbe dire "Quota _restante (_di budget)", perché "Quota budget da raggiungere", per me è l'importo del budget preventivato, non la differenza mancante. 
Non si può semplificare con "Imbalance"?


----------



## longplay

Ciao AnjaInizialmente avevo proposto "difference from budget target", trovando implcito che, se negativa (vendite - target < 0), andasse colmata. Ma sono
stato "bocciato", anche perché "difference" sembrava non-tecnico. "Residual  value to (budget) target" forse va bene, ma se ho capito bene qui si vuole una
"quantità" che possa essere di segno - e +. Come cavarsela?


----------



## Teerex51

longplay said:


> Scusatemi, ma vorrei aggiungere che "variance" è una precisa misura statistica e che, se messa come titolo di un grafico o tabella, potrebbe essere di senso dubbio.



Caro LP, _variance_ altro non è che: _an instance of varying; difference; discrepancy.
_
Si usa anche in statistica, ma questo che vuol dire? Anche _weight _si usa in statistica, ma non crea incomprensioni se usato in altri campi.

Chi fosse interessato, potrà andare a cercare sul Web e vedere se _variance from target_ (un onesto _performance indicator)_ crea scompensi cardiocircolatori a qualcuno. 

Quanto a _budget target_, l'espressione è un mostro sul quale preferisco tacere.

Buon proseguimento, io seguirò con interesse ulteriori esercizi di _hairsplitting_. 

Enjoy!


----------



## sandro merlino

Ciao,

mi fà piacere che la discussione vada avanti.Io nel frattempo sono andato su Wikipedia e ho tovato delle cose interessanti su "sales variance" e "variance(accounting)".Se volete continuare aspetto altri suggerimenti

grazie sandro


----------



## longplay

Il "budget" lo voleva sandro e ho provato anche con "budgetary target". Ma fa proprio orrore stabilire un target di bilancio, per esempio di quello statale? Boh!

Se io iniziassi una tabella con "target variance" penserei alla "variabilità dei target" (deformazione statistica??).

PS Forse il vostro è linguaggio (micro-)aziendale o d'impresa? Se è così, rischiamo di non capirci.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esatto..
> *WR non può fare da help desk su questioni economiche e di bilancio*.


----------

